# Pre-Rigged Truss Pipe Diameter



## VL5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys I just rented on stick of pre-rigged Truss without any lamp bars and I was just wondering what size pipe is that you hang the inside the truss,I was going to rent a meat rack so I can break this down fast every night but I learned my 64s with clamps don't like there meat rack.So i needed to rent something fast so i just got some pre-rigged and since this was not in my proposed budget im eating the cost of the truss so I did not want to rent the lamp bars but im just wondering what size the diameter pipe is but I think it is two inch. And the length is of the truss is 10ft. Im not sure the make of the truss since I just noticed the clips the bars go into and then it went into the warehouse.


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 26, 2009)

typically it is 1 1/2 inch schedule 40 which on the OUTSIDE measures just under 2 inches.

Again TYPICALLY

Sharyn


----------



## VL5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks I think it is what you said,Thanks


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 26, 2009)

Are you saying you want to take an empty truss and try to make it prehung again except with your pipe? If so, how were you attaching your PARs before? If you are attaching a pipe with cheeseburoughs, which is what it sounds like, why don't you just move them inside the truss and reattach. It makes it quick and saves the meat rack.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 26, 2009)

SHARYNF said:


> typically it is 1 1/2 inch schedule 40 which on the OUTSIDE measures just under 2 inches. ...


Um, no. While 1.5" steel pipe does have an O.D. of 1.9", it is not used with PRT, or any box truss. Truss is made from aluminum alloy tube, having an O.D. of 50mm (2").

Not to say that steel pipe won't work, but it is not the norm with truss.

VL5, are you sure you're using the term PRT correctly? Perhaps you rented standard utility truss, measuring 12"x12"x10' or 20.5"x20.5"x10'?


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 27, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Um, no. While 1.5" steel pipe does have an O.D. of 1.9", it is not used with PRT, or any box truss. Truss is made from aluminum alloy tube, having an O.D. of 50mm (2").
> 
> Not to say that steel pipe won't work, but it is not the norm with truss.
> 
> VL5, are you sure you're using the term PRT correctly? Perhaps you rented standard utility truss, measuring 12"x12"x10' or 20.5"x20.5"x10'?



Hmmmmm all the schedule 40 aluminum that that I work with is 1.90 od for a 1.50 id

Aluminum :: Pipe :: A & C Metals - Sawing, Inc.

So if you are going to use TUBE then 2 inch is two inch but if you are more likely to buy schedule 40 aluminum PIPE to add a bar then 1 1/2 is really (at least here in AK where getting tube is rare, pipe is common) 1.90 

Most of the Pre Rigged that I see is NOT tube but Schedule 40

http://appliednn.com/pdfs/Double_Hung_PRT_Truss_26x30.pdf

but Thomas IS made from tube

http://www.jthomaseng.com/pdffiles/Prerigged Truss-99.pdf 

but then again as they say "I'm in the bush " ;-))))))

Sharyn


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, SHARYNF. You are correct. I labor under the (mistaken) impression that anytime someone says "Schedule 40", he/she is talking about steel pipe. After all, PVC and ABS comes in schedule 40.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/sharynf.html


----------



## David Ashton (Nov 27, 2009)

The confusion with pipe is that
Pipe is measured with the inside diameter
Tube is measured with the outside diameter
It's very common to get this wrong.


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 27, 2009)

In the US, steel, PVC, and aluminum pipe are typically described according to ANSI Schedules with a nominal diameter. For a given nominal diameter, the outer diameter is constant, regardless of the schedule number. The higher the schedule number, the greater wall thickness.

But there are other other systems for other pipe. Some PVC pipe has dimensions based on a Standard Dimension Ratio system. Ductile iron pipe and cast iron pipe have their own systems.

When describing (and more importantly specifying or ordering pipe) a diameter simply is not enough.

Joe


----------

